# Best Riding Mud Tire?



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

title says it. whats the best riding, and handleing mud tire. i ride alot of hard packs at 50mph+ but i also ride alot of mud and creeks. the bighorns are not really doing it for me in the thick mud. i was looking at the 27'' or 28'' mega meyhams, they seem to look like they would handle higher speeds better. whats yalls opinions?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i had a set of mega mayhems on my razer and was really impressed with how they handled everything, much like a Zilla but better in the mud. i'd recommend them/buy them again for sure.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

terms ride nice at slower speeds...but they're heavy


----------



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

my cousin runs a 29.5 term on his outty and they walk really bad at speeds over 45 haha. i pretty much want the impossible, an all terrain mud tire.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I had a set of 28" mega mayhems s/w they are a really good tire mud. trails. Smooth ride slow or high speeds. 


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

if i put 28'' mega meyhams on my brute will i need to re clutch again, im running VFJ's #1 and #6?


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Cameron said:


> if i put 28'' mega meyhams on my brute will i need to re clutch again, im running VFJ's #1 and #6?



No you will not have to re clutch. That is what I was running when I had 28" mega mayhems


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

I like my Grim Reapers for all around. tallest size is 27" tho.


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

*mega's*

*i've been doing a lot of research and I think I'm going with the mega mayhem 28",** but just to let you know I've read a lot of reviews on these and it's said they run an inch short so 28" would really be 27" it ticks me off how company's get away with shorting us on tires sizes and paying for a 28 and not getting the full height but that's life I guess. any way still gonna get them , to many good reviews not to try them out. by the way go to youtube and type in mega mayhem you'll see reviews and some mudding with them*


----------



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

I read they run small too, I think im going to get them and keep my bighorns for sand riding. Thanks guys!


----------

